# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Nao Beach

## Eve

La Petite Plage
La Guerite
Shellona
Hotel Barriere

----------


## le_reve

Tell me more?

----------


## KevinS

> Tell me more?



I’ve just been told enough.

----------


## Eve

Yup

----------


## LongIslander

I love having a few upbeat options but the group who owns Le Petit Plage in Saint-Tropez has completely ruined the port quay by buying up all of the restaurants and turning them into cookie cutter replicas.  I really hope that does not happen here! (h/t to the post about drunken behaviour at restaurants)

----------


## le_reve

I meant more like location...

----------


## KevinS

> I meant more like location...



They bought the Lil’ Rock business.

----------


## Eve

I met a woman that was visiting her grandmother at the Sunset and she works for that restaurant group
She listed then and I was surprised that Kunigawa is also in the group (I can’t find the spelling)

----------


## JEK

Maybe that is a recent acquisition

----------


## elgreaux

Kinugawa and Nao Beach belong to Black Code group.... https://www.blackcode.fr/home.html

----------

